# Unicorn bottles



## wiesbang (1/4/16)

As per topic who has? Like the gorilla ones.


----------



## Silver (1/4/16)

wiesbang said:


> As per topic who has? Like the gorilla ones.



Hi @wiesbang 

Saw them yesterday at Vaporize.co.za
They have the 30ml and 15ml versions

Here's the link to the 30ml
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/unicorn-dropper-bottle-30ml/


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/4/16)

and the SIRS

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/authentic-chubby-gorilla-17ml-unicorn-bottles


----------



## wiesbang (1/4/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @wiesbang
> 
> Saw them yesterday at Vaporize.co.za
> They have the 30ml and 15ml versions
> ...


Saw those yes. I have the same ones but don't really like them. But thanks



WARMACHINE said:


> and the SIRS
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/authentic-chubby-gorilla-17ml-unicorn-bottles


Like these yes but the postage is a bit much for just a couple bottles and nothing else I want from them to make it worth it.


----------

